# What Would Be An Average Run Time On A Pw?



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a nice Waltham 15 jewel PW that I used for masonic meetings, so only wore it for an evening at a time, and never really took any notice of how long it would run for on a full wind. It would appear that it runs for about 18 hours on a full wind...is this normal, average, or poor? The watch was serviced by its collector/owner before I bought it. If it is running out of steam too quick, could this be due to a weak mainspring?....and what would be a ballpark figure to have it replaced if this is the problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated.





Thanks in advance for any advice. Rog.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sounds short to me Roger, when I was winding my collection on a daily basis at a similar time each night non had stopped from the previous night's wind. A quick google suggests 24 hours+ is the norm for a good quality movement. A weak spring, maybe, but something else to consider is an incorrect spring, too short or too fat. I am paying close to three figures for a service, a spring change which doesn't involve a strip down (I think) would hopefully be a good bit less if you can find the right man.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

would have thought about 30hrs, will test my waltham as its almost identical


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll fire up my Lip, if you'll pardon the expression. :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've a SMITHS, and a couple of Molnja, they all run about 30 hours, but they each are more modern than your Waltham is Rog :yes:

Not helping  is it?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, chaps....does anyone know who might be able to carry out this sort of repair (a spring change?) One of our usual guys maybe...Steve @ Rytetime or even Roy, maybe? I suppose if the original spring is still in the watch, it may have become weak over the years...it is 105 years old now...!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Roger, aside from getting someone like Steve Burrage to do the job, try a PM to Bill (Watchnutz here, Bill.D on the Ticka forum) - - Bill knows a tad about old PW springs in a lot of ways - - only he's not as active on forums as he used to be, might be worth a try 'tho!

:weed:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Ran a Limit No.2 and a Molnija from fully wound. 31 hours and 28 hours respectively.

Julian (L)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You may find some info on the Ranfft site:-

LINK TO Ranfft Info

Or this

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks again for all the info...I knew I could rely on you lot! I went to the Waltham serial no. site and managed to glean a few details of the watch to give to who ever I send it to....its an unadjusted, 16 size Hunter cased watch, 3/4 plate, grade no,620, 15 jewels, fitted with a patent regulator (the star wheel) and a Breguet hair spring. The reserve should be around 40 hours...so there's obviously something amiss.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

AVO said:


> I'll fire up my Lip, if you'll pardon the expression. :lol:


36 hours & 40 minutes, pendant up from full wind. Happy with that. :buba:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

One watchmaker I approached seemed to think that 18 hours for a 105 year old watch was perfectly acceptable. Your thoughts?


----------



## Freekshow614 (May 30, 2013)

Any of my pocket watches that I've collected over the years, some Swiss, mostly American, when working and keeping good time, have run for at least 24 hours. I would not think 18 hrs to be acceptable if it is keeping good time.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Most of my pocket watches - dating from 1902-1956 - run for around 30 hours on average. One or two (railway grade) run for 48 hours. 18 sounds very short to me as well.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice one...thanks for all the advice chaps...I've just found a new watchmaker who is very local to me (15 mins away). I'm going to take the watch to them this weekend...if they're any good, I'll let you know.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Mornin' Roger, long time no speak 

I just wondered if you have tried running the watch face down, then face up and finally held vertically.

There may be significant differences to the run down times - if there is, it should give a *good* watch guy some help in identifying an issue.

May be an age thing but I've always followed the old addage of if it ain't broke, don't fix it :yes: and letting someone loose on a vintage timepiece can prove costly,

Just a thought, hope things go well as I've always liked that watch.

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Mornin' Roger, long time no speak
> 
> I just wondered if you have tried running the watch face down, then face up and finally held vertically.
> 
> ...


Oh, Wow...nice to hear from you again Chris....I hope everything's OK with you? Yes...this has been a bit of a nightmare...I sold the watch, but there was a problem with the power reserve, which I hadn't noticed. Anyway...long story,short...I asked for the watch back (with a refund, you understand), and it arrived today. Wound it up to check the power reserve, and when I came to check it two hours later, it had stopped. Wound the crown, and it kept on winding...the mainspring had snapped! I'm so glad that it happened to me , and not the purchaser!. Anyway...it's off to the watchmaker tomorrow for a service and new mainspring...so hopefully all is not lost, and I can let the buyer have it back in pristine condition. Have found a new, local watchmaker, so going to try there...if all good, I'll let everyone know.,


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I had a very similar thing happen on a clock I bought in January - fortunately guaranteed and therefore fixed very quickly.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

There is a twist to this tale. I bought the watch back from the member I sold it to, because of the short reserve. The day it arrived, I wound it fully to check the reserve. Two hours later, I checked the watch, and it had stopped. When I wound the crown, it was obvious that the main spring had broken. This watch is now back from the watchmakers, having had a full service and new mainspring. The reserve is now in excess of 38 hrs. However, the cost of the service was more than the value of the watch. So what I do? My thought was to offer it back to the member at the original price + half the cost of the repair. I think this is fair.....yes, I'll be making a loss, but member satisfaction is all I'm worried about. Your thoughts, please.......... :yes:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

A PM to the original purchaser offering that sort of deal would be considered a very fair offer (and no doubt he is also reading this thread) Roger before putting it on the open market at a level more favourable to yourself. In 3 of my PW purchases the mainspring went twang shortly after taking ownership, it is just one of the risks of using a 100 year old clockwork device. You quickly refunded the purchase price when the fault occurred therefore member satisfaction and your good name remain fully intact. My 2d worth.


----------

